# BIOS reading not supported



## Anderan (Mar 10, 2009)

whenever i try to save my bios with GPU-Z it says "Bios reading not supported on this device" is there any way to get around this? oh and my card is an ATI X1300 mobility radeon.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 10, 2009)

You have a mobile GPU, meaning integrated. The graphics BIOS is part of the main system BIOS, hence why it cant be extracted.


----------



## Anderan (Mar 10, 2009)

dang, oh well thanks for the help, weird thing is I've taken my laptop apart and i could have sworn i saw the card in there separately from the processors or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 10, 2009)

WOA Alex, your kinda wrong on that one.
X1300 Mobility is a seperate card entirely.
The X1150, X1200, X1250 are integrated.
Your cards external read/write pins have been cut to prevent improper flashing by ATI.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 10, 2009)

Didnt realise it was a separate card sorry. Thanks for the input Flyoride.


----------



## Dmitryy (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello everybody. Is there any solution to this issue? I have an MSI 4870 512mb radeon and receive the same message, just wanted mod fan settings to higher value, since it's a little bit hot on defaults. Need your help, where do I look for those pins?


----------



## Dmitryy (Nov 11, 2009)

Well the problem was in Win7, I have changed OS to MS windows Xp SP2 and successfully dumped 4870's bios using GPU-Z. Good luck all!


----------



## Atti (Dec 26, 2009)

Anderan said:


> whenever i try to save my bios with GPU-Z it says "Bios reading not supported on this device" is there any way to get around this? oh and my card is an ATI X1300 mobility radeon.



I have same problem 
The card is a Mobility Radeon HD 4330 (Acer Aspire 5538G)
OS Windows XP 64 bit, Catalyst 9.12, GPU-Z 0.3.8


----------



## somebody (Dec 27, 2009)

Atti, which BIOS version are you using with your Acer?


----------



## Atti (Dec 27, 2009)

The laptop's BIOS is v1.15 and the Radeon's BIOS is VER011.022.002.002.033474


----------



## somebody (Dec 28, 2009)

Video rom from v1.15, hope it helps


----------



## newfellow (Dec 28, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> WOA Alex, your kinda wrong on that one.
> X1300 Mobility is a seperate card entirely.
> The X1150, X1200, X1250 are integrated.
> Your cards external read/write pins have been cut to prevent improper flashing by ATI.



that's curious didn't know it was possible to prevent reading an BIOS. Although can understand writing/flashing.


----------



## Atti (Dec 28, 2009)

somebody said:


> Video rom from v1.15, hope it helps



Thank you very much!

I didn't think the vido BIOS is a part of the system BIOS 

But... how can I write the modified video rom back?


----------



## somebody (Dec 28, 2009)

Atti said:


> But... how can I write the modified video rom back?


If your really confident you can change the Video BIOS how you want it without changing the length then it should just be a case of replacing the Insyde EFI module in the v1.15 BIOS and flashing the whole BIOS. Well, that's the theory anyway  

I don't know anything about the Video BIOS but have played with Insyde. If your happy to take the risk let me know and I'll try to help you out.


*EDIT (3-Jan) :* I guess from a lack of an answer that your not happy to take the risk. Probably wise since there is a chance of bricking. 
If anyone is curious I successfully changed the Video BIOS in my old EFI main BIOS with a newer version extracted from a newer EFI main BIOS. So it can be done.

*Before






After



*​
You might wonder why I didn't just update the whole BIOS to the new one! Well the main BIOS I'm using fixes a few things that a multitude of later BIOS updates from HP didn't. Also it seems that either HP silently removed or broke the esata boot capability in later BIOS versions. So although my old main BIOS is a little buggy it's good enough for what I want but the later versions aren't, at least for me that is. Of course other people might find the newer BIOS's better.


----------



## Atti (Jan 6, 2010)

I modified the bios, I decreased the clock rates. The lenght is equal

Can you help? 

Thanks! 

ps: Acer issued a new bios


----------



## somebody (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay, I'll have a look at putting something together. If you haven't already, make a backup of the BIOS your using now. You should be able to boot to DOS and use flashit utility which comes with the BIOS update archive.

Flashit.exe backup.fd /G

where backup.fd is the name used for the backup file that will created. The Insyde EFI BIOS tends to come with a built in crisis recovery although the notebook manufacturers don't seem to document this. It tends to work along the lines of... 

Placing the recovery file renamed to whatever is specific for the notebook being recovered on a medium such as a FAT formatted USB flash drive.
Removing the battery power.
Removing the AC adapter.
Holding down a couple of keyboard buttons, for Acer fn + Esc seems quite common.
Insert the AC adapter.
Turn on using the power button.
Once started up, release the keys held down and hopefully see the laptop shut down after a minute or two.

The hardest part is trying to work out what the BIOS file should be renamed to. You might be lucky and someone has already found it for you. Try to get your crisis recovery worked out before flashing. If it becomes unrecoverable by this method then you will need to find another way to reflash the BIOS chip. Beware, it seems the laptop manufactures would probably charge you for a new mainboard rather than trying to fix the BIOS chip. Work out all your options before hand if something should go wrong and then decide if you still want to go ahead.


----------



## m3phisto (Jan 16, 2010)

hi, i have the same problema as the thread says:
"Bios reading not support on this device"
I have an Ati Mobility radeon hd3470, on a Sony Vaio FW11L

Gpuz z reports

VER010.088.000.025.029579

thanks for your help! bye!


----------



## peploss (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello, I have a Laptop Asus x50sl, a video card ati mobility hd3470, bios VER010.077.000.000.000000.
GPU-Z speaks: "bios reading not supported". There is any way to bypass it?


----------



## c0ke (Jan 25, 2010)

somebody said:


> Video rom from v1.15, hope it helps



Hello somebody,
I've got the same video card ati mob radeon HD4330 and need to extract the video bios since I cannot do it with GPU-Z.

I've got a dell inspiron 1545 laptop with a dell A11 bios, do you think it is possible to extract the rom?

Thank you in advance for your support!


----------



## somebody (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi C0ke. Sorry IDK how to extract your video bios, the only bios I've played with is the Insyde H2O EFI bios found in a lot of acer's and hp's. 

Try this site : http://forums.mydigitallife.info/forums/25-Bios-Mods


----------



## c0ke (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you anyway!!!


----------



## Jonathan_ding (Feb 1, 2010)

*How to take the driver?*



Atti said:


> I have same problem
> The card is a Mobility Radeon HD 4330 (Acer Aspire 5538G)
> OS Windows XP 64 bit, Catalyst 9.12, GPU-Z 0.3.8



I have same problem. I want to get the driver for the WINDOWS XP system.
My computer is Acer Aspire 5538G. The video card is MOBILITY RADEON HD 4330. The version is ATI VGA VER011.022.002.002.033474
Please help me, thanks!


----------



## BAGZZlash (Feb 3, 2010)

Could I ask you guys one favor?
Try using RBE to extract your BIOS, even if you're using a non-ATI card. Download RBE, run it and click "Acquire/flash...". In the upcoming window *un*check "Load into RBE" in the "Alternative BIOS extraction" box. Then click the "Acquire BIOS..." button and save your BIOS. Please note: This will work with 32-bit versions of windows only.
If you don't mind attach the BIOS to a post in this thread and don't forget to tell what kind of video card you have.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Feb 21, 2010)

No one interested?


----------



## Arise (Apr 25, 2010)

*X1300 Mobility BIOS Dump*

Here is my BIOS dump using RBE.

Notebook Acer 6464
Video: X1300 Mobility


----------



## Arise (May 2, 2010)

And yes, my BIOS also gives me: 
GPU-Z speaks: "bios reading not supported".

Also, I get same sort of message when I use Ati Tray Tools t dump the bios.

Also, using AtiFlash, I've got the folowing info: 


```
atiflash -i
adapter bn dn dID       asic           flash      romsize test    bios p/n    
======= == == ==== =============== ============== ======= ==== ===============
   0    01 00 7149 RV5x5/M54       No ROM            -      -        -
```


```
atiflash -ai
Adapter  0    (BN=01, DN=00, PCIID=71491002, SSID=010D1025)
    Asic Family        :  RV5x5/M54      
    Flash Type         :  No ROM      ( 0 KB)
    No VBIOS
```

Am I out of luck?


----------



## mrbill (Oct 23, 2010)

*CAN'T Read "Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD"*

When I like to "save a file...",it showed "BIOS reading is not supported on this device"

How can I get that?I need it eagerly.I need to make my video chip work on Hackintosh(OSX86)

Any one can help???
Thank you so much


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have the same problem with ATI mobility FireGL V5000 (mobility x700 (M26)). What can I do to help developers to add support for reading bios on this video card?


----------

